# Which red wing boots to choose?



## delstar (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi. I want to buy shoes/boots for plumber. I Reed many good reviews about red wing and want to choose something but dont know which will be god for plumber. I want to feel comfortable in summer time and worm in winter time. This will by my first time. I like 6inch boots. What do you prefer ? http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-sho…


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I suggest a intro http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

And Red Wing model 964 boots. Most comfortable boot I have ever had.


http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/964-red-wing-shoes/964-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

2412 8 mths still waterproof no nothing on them. Next pair will be treated better but this one is a stress test.


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

The king toe models are awesome, I have both 2240(6" lace up) and 2274(11" Wellington). Very comfortable on concrete as well as dirt/rocks.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

None of the above!
Belleville 700's 1.5 yrs and still waterproof!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> None of the above!
> Belleville 700's 1.5 yrs and still waterproof!



I see that desk job is still treating you well.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: JK are they steel toe?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I see that desk job is still treating you well.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: JK are they steel toe?


Desk job my A&&:laughing:
Mine are not but they are available!
I got 2.5 yrs outta the last pair it was almost the 2 yr mark when water finally infiltrated. I never got over a year outta redwings before the soles split! As far as comfort they are the best boots I ever put on my feet Redwings don't even come close! YMMV


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Buy Justin boots, made in the USA.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

brian phillips said:


> Buy Justin boots, made in the USA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


LOL that is what made me get away from the redwings they quit making the ones I liked in the USA! The bellevilles are Made in USA also, they are one of the boots that the military uses!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Desk job my A&&:laughing:
> Mine are not but they are available!
> I got 2.5 yrs outta the last pair it was almost the 2 yr mark when water finally infiltrated. I never got over a year outta redwings before the soles split! As far as comfort they are the best boots I ever put on my feet Redwings don't even come close! YMMV



I wish I could get the old style jungle boots with steel toe. Man they were comfy.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

brian phillips said:


> Buy Justin boots, made in the USA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Not to argue, but you have to look real close, there are only a few styles still made in the USA.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

I like how lite weight the Justin's are, no steel protection but for general plumbing I love the comfort and how little weight they have. They are originally cattle and horse boots.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been wearing 963's for 12 years now. Most comfortable boot I have ever worn. http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/963-red-wing-shoes/963-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the king toe 2280, two years now, the toe just got a hole in it. Love them though


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

None... I'll take Chippewa boots... :thumbup:


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Timberland Pro


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thorogood Boots, union made in the USA.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

I also have Justin boots, comfortable and durable.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I will buy Redwing boots for life. They have given me two new pairs of boots because the old ones wore out after a year each. I go through a pair of tennis shoes in about 2 months if I wear them while working.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I miss my Carolina boots... they don't make my style nor fits my feet anymore..


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive owned two pairs of Redwings and both were the most uncomfortable boot Ive ever owned. Just my opinion.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> Ive owned two pairs of Redwings and both were the most uncomfortable boot Ive ever owned. Just my opinion.


Kinda like buying a Honda. Who cares if the car lasts for 500,000 miles if it has all the comfort of riding a bicycle on a gravel road.

My family doctor and foot surgeon both told me I had my Red Wing boots to thank for my plantar fasciitis.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Kinda like buying a Honda. Who cares if the car lasts for 500,000 miles if it has all the comfort of riding a bicycle on a gravel road.


I would love to drive a honda! I drive a pickup that get 12 mpg and a box truck that gets 7 mpg.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Kinda like buying a Honda. Who cares if the car lasts for 500,000 miles if it has all the comfort of riding a bicycle on a gravel road.
> 
> My family doctor and foot surgeon both told me I had my Red Wing boots to thank for my plantar fasciitis.


How did they figure that it was the Red Wing boot specifically? I had a problem for about a year in front of the ball of my foot. Dr. told me what it was, and that I would have to live with it. I wore Red Wing at the time and went to get another pair. The guy ask to measure my foot, I said I had always worn a 10d. He ask to measure me again to humor him. He said that it was no wonder that my foot hurt, that I wore a 12b. and my foot was forcing the boot to bend where it was not designed to. Problem was gone in less than a week, to never return.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Kinda like buying a Honda. Who cares if the car lasts for 500,000 miles if it has all the comfort of riding a bicycle on a gravel road.
> 
> My family doctor and foot surgeon both told me I had my Red Wing boots to thank for my plantar fasciitis.


My red wings are the most comfortable pair of shoes/boots I own. I would wear them all the time if I could.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course I also have orthotics in them


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

As with anything Redwings are not a fit for everyone...But to say they caused a disease or malady is just ludicrous.

I've worn Redwings for over 20 yrs and they outlast the other brands I've tried from time to time AND are the most comfortable.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've tried the Redwings at the store, my feet couldn't accept them... years later, after my brand Carolina quit making my style, trying different brands, when back to Redwing store as per PZ members recommendation, stills uncomfortable, this salewoman " played" with my feet and said due to the high insole, I will have trouble getting comfortable and sold me the inserts instead.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It wasn't the Red Wings, it was the flat insole lacking arch support that just happened to be in a Red Wing boot.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Kinda like buying a Honda. Who cares if the car lasts for 500,000 miles if it has all the comfort of riding a bicycle on a gravel road.
> 
> *My family doctor and foot surgeon both told me I had my Red Wing boots to thank for my plantar fasciitis.*





plbgbiz said:


> *It wasn't the Red Wings*, it was the flat insole lacking arch support that just happened to be in a Red Wing boot.




SO, which one is it John? Time for some BizBrew...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I like Redwings but they take a long time to break in. Wolverines are comfortable out of the gate. I wear my Magnums when I know I am not going to need my waterproof boots. Good feet, knees and lower back is, IMO, attributed from not wearing through the boots and replacing the insoles frequently. At least the Redwings can be resoled.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If it weren't for it hewing a cowboy boot style....their Gortex flat sole boots are good all year round for keeping cool/warm and easier to get the dirt and mud off. Most of these waterproof boots have way too many crevices.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> SO, which one is it John? Time for some BizBrew...


...


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Justin Boot

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The only pair that felt better out of the box were Danner Tinners 8". They don't make that style any more and the ones they do make come out of China so it's Redwings for me.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I like Redwings but they take a long time to break in. Wolverines are comfortable out of the gate. I wear my Magnums when I know I am not going to need my waterproof boots. Good feet, knees and lower back is, IMO, attributed from not wearing through the boots and replacing the insoles frequently. At least the Redwings can be resoled.


 
Try a different pair. Mine take a day or two to break in.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

brian phillips said:


> Justin Boot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Will be stopping by a retailer to check out Justin boots


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Cat or Caterpillar brand (like the tractor) good boot.


They beep when you walk backward.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bought me a lil something for my sub job walk tomorrow at a dealership I was awarded.


----------

